

A Customer Review: Finnish Education System - Lennu
http://www.lennu.net/2015/01/14/finnish-education-system/

======
Joona
A few typos (maybe you should run the text through a spell checker):

    
    
      Vocotional -> Vocational
      didn’t knew -> didn't know
      univerity -> university

~~~
Lennu
thanks, fixed

~~~
Joona
There's still a vocotional on one of the titles.

